# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Cпециальная пресс-конференция Apple 27.01

## anton_dr

Сегодня Apple делает специальную пресс-конференцию, на которой, скорее всего, покажут новый планшетный компьютер или расскажут какие-то другие важные новости. Начало - в 21-00 по Москве.

Текстовая трансляция на русском + фото http://live.mactime.ru/
Текстовая трансляция на английском + фото http://live.gizmodo.com/
Обещают видеотрансляцию - http://www.livestream.com/crunchgear

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

еще текстовая трансляция на русском + фото http://www.iphones.ru/

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

21:12 - iPAD!!!!!!! объявлен  :Cheesy:

----------


## anton_dr

Ага

----------


## anton_dr

Нашелся доброволец, который снимает видео из зала: http://www.ustream.tv/leolaporte
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0..._n_438659.html

----------


## anton_dr

499$

----------


## SDA

> 499$


плюс поправочные коэффициенты на Россию, но все равно неплохо.  :Smiley: 

Самая дорогая (без 3G) обойдется в $700. А с 3G - $830.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

только я не понял, зачем в Айпаде 3G ? там же нет радиомодуля?

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

Туплю, через 3G модем. тот же айфон  будет служить модемом.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Подводим итоги: Apple выпустила отличный планшетник, который «убьет» как Kindle, так и Nook. Его цена варьируется от 500 до 830 долларов (без налогов 10-20%) в зависимости от памяти и наличия 3G-модуля. В продаже сие чудо появится в марте.

----------


## anton_dr

> который «убьет» как Kindle, так и Nook


И множество нетбуков до кучи

----------


## SDA

Народ на форумах вовсю обсуждает айпад, в основном у всех настрой, что ждали чего то большего.
вот некоторые мнения:
Два взгляда на iPad – Муртазин и Кузьмин http://mobile-review.com/articles/2010/apple-ipad.shtml
Голубицкий еще не высказался  :Smiley: 

еще мнение alexmak http://alexmak.net/blog/2010/01/28/ipad-la/#more-2442

----------


## SDA

еще один комент alexmak:
....  Еще я бы отметил вот какой момент — иногда пишут “а вот в обычных нетбуках это есть!”. Поймите, iPad Джобсом не задумывался как _стандартный_ нетбук или же его заменитель. iPad — это свое видение Apple “окна в Интернет”, электронного носителя информации (книги, журналы), и к нему нужно относиться соответственно. А если кто-то вам настойчиво будет рассказывать, какой провал ждет iPad, попросите его рассказать о том, какие прогнозы он делал 2,5 года назад для iPhone — небось, тоже рассказывал о том, что его “асус с виндовс мобайл ваш айфон порвет на куски!”. Далеко не все измеряется цифрами или списком возможностей, и iPhone это хорошо продемонстрировал. Очередь, как мне кажется, за iPad. 

ЗЫ А если вам и этого было мало, то я зацитирую тут Славу @slavikus Карпенко, который об iPad сказал вот что:

Общая ошибка всех т.н. ревьюеров в том, что они оценивают планшет, как маленький компьютер с тачскрином, в то время как он им не является ни разу (я про общую концепцию и методологию, а не про техническую сторону дела).

Потому абсолютно не важно, какой в нем проц и на какой частоте работает, а также сколько в нем портов USB и играет ли он торрентовские MKV. Важно то, что сделан он в первую очередь не для нас с вами, продвинутых пользователей, которым подавай гигагерцы и изыски в виде стереофонической порнухи. Сделан он для тех пользователей (в первую очередь), кто к компьютеру особенно раньше и не подходил – для наших мам, пап и бабушек. Им будет его освоить значительно проще, чем компьютер.

Ну а то, что многим из нас он тоже придется по душе, это лишний раз показывает качественность исполнения и маркетинга. Хотите мощности, мультизадачности и ещё чего-нить – идите дрочить на какой-нить HTC, который скоро появится и будет превосходить iPad во всём – кроме удобства использования и… объемов продаж....
полностью http://alexmak.net/blog/2010/01/28/i...aws/#more-2451

Разделяю точку зрения  :Smiley:

----------

